# Fox mount



## brownstonebear (Apr 10, 2006)

Nice looking! :thumb:


----------



## Brian811 (May 7, 2007)

nice


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

Congrats nice looking mount.


----------



## bowkill82 (Jan 18, 2010)

jealous beauty of a mount


----------



## jones2899 (Dec 17, 2008)

looks sweet


----------



## DJ Trout (Dec 12, 2007)

Excellent looking mount!!


----------



## ohiobullseye (Feb 6, 2011)

That is really nice looking mount.


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

Looks good


----------



## Gig49 (Apr 25, 2010)

That looks cool


----------



## MaurepasMan (Jun 18, 2004)

Very nice!


----------



## dorkbuck33 (Sep 12, 2011)

That is one of the nicer fox mounts i've seen . I have seen so many that just don't look right , especially the head and face. I don't know what it is with mounting them , but i say 80 % never look just quite right .
Congrats ! I would be proud to display that one .


----------



## 1strike (Dec 13, 2011)

Fluffy Noooooooooo!


----------



## MathewsOhio (Feb 9, 2012)

Sweet!!!!


----------



## HORNS-A-PLENTY (Mar 6, 2012)

Great one -- interesting look to it!


----------



## jaho (Sep 13, 2010)

Thanks everyone. I agree that a lot of fox mounts don't look "right" but I knew the taxidermist I took it to would do a great job on it.


----------



## stickin em' (Apr 22, 2012)

Good looking mount


----------



## bucknut1 (Sep 21, 2006)

looks great


----------



## DSites (Dec 16, 2010)

Beautiful mount! Thanks for sharing


----------



## deerhunter3241 (Jun 7, 2004)

Great mount, and outstanding rock work...!


----------



## cwt (May 28, 2010)

Nice mount


----------

